# Bean Matrix?



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello all,

One's mind boggles.

Is there such a thing as a bean matrix floating about? What I mean by that is, is there such a docket showing an origin/blend to flavour list?

I'm finding it confusing to get my head around whether or not all beans from say Guatamala taste the same, or if it depends on the roaster and/or other variables?

I'm new to this game and perhaps my dream coffee taste is just that - a dream - but I would love to know if there's a bean/roaster I could go to for a caramel/roasted/nutty/fudgy flavour? I saw Rave do a Fudge bean but I wouldn't mind knowing if there's similar around.

Has anyone compiled such a thing showing bean, location, roaster, flavour, cost type thing?









Apologies if there's an actual matrix, at which point I'll do a living room standing ovation.

Many thanks in advance

Gordon


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

That would be fantastic. Not aware of anything like that, yet...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Rave's Fudge is a blend made for going in milk drinks they do advise not using it for espresso. There are many blends out there made to taste differently, once thing to note is the same bean from different roasters will most likely not taste the same due to differences in the roast itself, there may be broad similarities. The matrix you ask about would be just about impossible to compile, if you look at single origin coffees there are hundreds of those from around the world and that's before you even get into blends.

As a starter I would suggest trying Has Beans Fazenda Da Grama Cachoeira Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural for massive chocolate and caramel tastes, it's a very easy bean to work with and makes an excellent espresso and works well in milk.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Charliej said:


> "Has Beans Fazenda Da Grama Cachoeira Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural"


!!!

That phrase in itself makes my bum squeek.

How does one get to know about these things, is it really just as simple as suck it and see?

Can those in the know perhaps take say the top 5 UK roasters and compile their complete range of beans, and put a general flavour/texture/character to each?

Just as a starter for 10.

G

p.s. I'm going in to Tesco tonight and asking if they have something similar to the Fazenda da Grama Cachoeira Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural, and if so what aisle can I find them?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Are you buying your beans from proepr roasters, or supermarkets?

Guatemala from a supermarket will all taste the same: crap.

But if you are buying freshly roasted then the answer to your question is no. One farm alone in Guatemala may have 2 or 3 varietal of coffee, that all have different characteristics and taste different. The farmer could then take one of these varietals, and dry it after harvest in different ways (washed, natural, honey process). The same bean now has 3 very different tastes!

This makes such a matrix impossible.

If you look at good roasters websites though, like HasBean, Rave, Smokey barn etc they will give you their tasting notes, so you just have to make sure you go for ones that match the notes you mentioned above and not the super bright fruity ones.

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## SamW (Jan 20, 2014)

frasermade said:


> p.s. I'm going in to Tesco tonight and asking if they have something similar to the Fazenda da Grama Cachoeira Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural, and if so what aisle can I find them?


I know what you mean! It would be hugely handy to have a matrix with different typical flavour profiles on!

I'm not sure but that above 'Tesco' statement may ruffle a few feathers on here :/

I've been researching local roasters and buying both blends and single origin beans off them and seeing which I prefer.

I'm now in the process of making my own blend so that I can have my 'Dream' coffee.

Sam


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

SamW said:


> I know what you mean! It would be hugely handy to have a matrix with different typical flavour profiles on!
> 
> I'm not sure but that above 'Tesco' statement may ruffle a few feathers on here :/
> 
> ...


I currently don't buy beans as I don't have any grinding facilities in this here barn. The dig was more towards the simple termed beanage from Tesco than a dig at the connoisseur. Hope folk on here aren't THAT sensitive....!

It seems like one must visit a small roastery and get them flavour profiles first hand. Rave seems like my first port of call.

However, am I right in thinking that if I buy Fudge from Rave one week, the next week it may be different due to the variable nature of beans?

Cheers again

G


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

frasermade said:


> I currently don't buy beans as I don't have any grinding facilities in this here barn. The dig was more towards the simple termed beanage from Tesco than a dig at the connoisseur. Hope folk on here aren't THAT sensitive....!
> 
> It seems like one must visit a small roastery and get them flavour profiles first hand. Rave seems like my first port of call.
> 
> ...


Roasters may change some of the beans in a blend over he course of a year due to either availability or they are freshening the blend itself. If it majorly changes the taste most will put they have changed it's profile .

I don't think you have to worry about the fudge blend changing hugely from one week to the next .

what kind of tastes do you like or are looking for ?


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> what kind of tastes do you like or are looking for ?


Well like I mentioned in the OP, I am looking for a really caramelly, fudgy, nutty taste. I am not a fan at all of bright, fruity, acidy tart type tastes.

If you could take the smell of coffee and make it taste like coffee then bingo - that lovely sweet roasted nutty smell....anyone...? haha


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sorry being dim , didn't read it all . Fudge blend is moreish, creamy and sweet with full fat milk , I personally wouldn't characterise it a tasting exactly of fudge though but that's me .

Choc and nuts signature blend from rave also fits the bill . Not fudge like though .

Also extract original expresso , origin f30 blend , some of here brazillians from hasbean will have tasting notes of chocolate and Caramel, if not the fudge aspect.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I imagine it could be slightly different but we all experience tastes differently and we have to start somewhere. I have only just started learning! If you explain what you like (and don't) then perhaps others could make suggestions on what to try next?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

You need to try a few roasters and get a feel for what you like, as has been suggested. You will soon discover what works for you

A good place to start would be coffee compass jampit which fits the description you posted


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

AS others have now said, it's very much a case of "suck it and see" all of the good roasters will give you flavour profiles of the different beans and blends on their website so check a few out from the UK roasters list, it's always nice if you have one of them close enough to visit and get that personal touch.

Revisiting what Bootsy said about the seasonal nature of blends, most roasters will adjust their blends throughout the year dependent on many factors but they always try to achieve the same tastes in the blends they don't describe as "seasonal", this description does imply that it will change in character throughout the year, Square Mile's Red Brick espresso is a good example of this, but again the roaster will change the information on their website to reflect this.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

The big guns El Salvadors will be due soon. They will have chocolate and caramel coming outta your ears! My favourite beans.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

gman147 said:


> The big guns El Salvadors will be due soon. They will have chocolate and caramel coming outta your ears! My favourite beans.


Hey,

Thanks all for your thoughts,

El Salvador's sound good, where'd we get those boys?!

G


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

frasermade said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks all for your thoughts,
> 
> ...


HasBean will have loads. Google them to get to their website.


----------

